# Pigs in the NW



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

A guy 20 miles south of Traverse City had some Russian Boar mix pigs. About 40 or 50 of them get out. For about 1 or 2 years heard of people shooting them. Nothing since. Do you think some may have survived?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Not a chance... Too many BigFeets in the area!....


----------

